# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijnlijke rugspieren door hoesten

## Oudehaske

Een paar weken geleden moest ik vreselijk hoesten. Daardoor had ik veel pijn in zoals ik het noem de weke delen van mijn rug en rechter zij bij de onderste rib. Ik heb diclofenac en codeïne van de ha gekregen. Daarna ging het hoesten wel over. Nu heb ik als ik me druk maak of een eind wandel of een poosje sta nog steeds last van deze rugspieren. Het is net of de spieren verkrampen. Wat kan je doen om dit snel te herstellen?

----------


## Assepoester62

Die spieren rust geven. Meer kun je niet doen.Ik denk dat je spieren gewoon een beetje overbelast zijn geweest door het hoesten. Dus nu gewoon een beetje lief voor ze zijn en ze een beetje ontzien als dat lukt.

----------


## dotito

Je kan er warmte opleggen of een hele warme douche nemen. Wat je ook kan doen is tijgerbalsem aansmeren, ruikt wel heel straf, maar is goed spul. Je kan een zalf halen bij de apotheek bv voltaren emulgel of aloe vera dat is ook goed voor de 
verkrampte spieren.

En zoals hierboven vermeld staat je spieren vooral rust geven.

Groetjes do

----------


## Oudehaske

Bedankt voor de tips !! Heb de Aloë heat lotion gehaald.  :Smile:

----------


## MissMolly

Gaat het al beter?
Als je last blijft houden zou het geen kwaad kunnen om toch eens naar de fysio te gaan, of naar een goede masseur. Als zo'n spier eenmaal een tik heeft gehad, kan het nog een hele tijd nazeuren.

Warmte blijft goed. Overweeg ook eens een saunabezoek, eventueel met een massage na een of twee bezoekje aan de sauna of infraroodcabine. Als je in Oudehaske woont, heb je een paar goede sauna's in de buurt: Saunastate in Gorredijk en de Woudfennen in Joure.
Je kan ook warmtepleisters gebruiken, of een spiergel. Er zijn diverse kriuden die de doorbloeding en soepelheid en het herstel van spieren bevorderen: menthol, eucalyptus, rozemarijn, oregano, kamfer, arnica

----------


## MissMolly

Die kruiden zitten dan in de spiergel, he...
Ik geloof dat ik daarin niet helemaal duidelijk was.
Arnica kan je ook in de vorm van pilletjes slikken., dan komt het ook op diepere plekken die je met een smeerseltje niet zo makkelijk bereikt.

----------


## Oudehaske

Dank je wel voor je adviezen. Ik gebruik nu Aloe heat lotion, dat helpt ook goed. Moet er alleen goed op letten niet te zwaar te tillen, soms lastig..... een stapeltje boeken kan al te zwaar zijn op sommige momenten.
Ik wist niet dat je Arnica ook in de vorm van een pilletje kan slikken, zal kijken of ik het hier in de winkel kan krijgen.  :Smile:  

Groetjes, Klaske

----------


## Oudehaske

> Dank je wel voor je adviezen. Ik gebruik nu Aloe heat lotion, dat helpt ook goed. Moet er alleen goed op letten niet te zwaar te tillen, soms lastig..... een stapeltje boeken kan al te zwaar zijn op sommige momenten.
> Ik wist niet dat je Arnica ook in de vorm van een pilletje kan slikken, zal kijken of ik het hier in de winkel kan krijgen.  
> 
> Groetjes, Klaske


Nu weer een paar weken verder en ik voel dat het nu echt beter gaat, kan weer wandelen zonder pijnlijke spieren, hiephoi !! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## MissMolly

Super!!!
Houden zo!

Ik was zondag juist weer helemaal kreupel, zaterdag hadden we wijkfeest op het grasveld bij het buurthuis, en het was vreselijk nat. Mijn schoenen waren behoorlijk doorweekt, en dan trekt de kammigheid naar mijn spieren.

Gelukkig had ik nog spiergel, en nu heb ik het weer redelijk onder controle.

----------


## Oudehaske

Gezellig zo'n buurtfeest! Ja, dat moet je dan naderhand weer bezuren, maar dat was het vast wel waard.  :Wink:  En de gel is dan een uitkomst.

----------

